# scapy fails on res.trace3D()

## kdag

when trying to get scapy to render a 3d visualization of a traceroute analisys i hit this wall.

```

>>> res.trace3D()

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "<console>", line 1, in <module>

  File "//usr/lib64/python2.5/site-packages/scapy/layers/inet.py", line 783, in trace3D

    visual.scene.exit_on_close(0)

AttributeError: 'display' object has no attribute 'exit_on_close'

```

if anyone has a hint on what i should do (to python?), please drop a line on this thread,

tx,

/a

----------

